# SHTF beginning here..what about you??



## chris30523 (Jun 11, 2005)

We spent 2 hours looking for off road diesel so we could cut hay today. No gas in any stations and the ones that got a shipment had mile long lines and were out again in a few hours.While at lunch we heard that one of the local small banks was on the list of the top 10 banks most likely to fail (It of course is where I bank) Which started a run on the bank (no Kidding) There were lines out of the door. The grocery store looked like a snow storm was coming I am not sure what started that. We were told that there is enough gas for the school buses till fri.


----------



## sparkysarah (Dec 4, 2007)

Not a thing has changed here. Fuel is still about 3.30 a gallon, no thoughts of running out. Business as usual.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Right now things seem to be going okay in the Huntsville area. Most gas stations are only carrying the 87oct gas, and the price seems to vary between $3.99 gal and about $3.67 gal. Around Demoplolis/Tuscaloosa where Aunt/Uncle are workkamping the desiel was about $4.19 gal - latest report via email.

And so far, I've not seen my bank's name in any news cast or rumor.

Angie


----------



## shellycoley (Mar 6, 2003)

Only ONE gas station in town had gas yesterday, and only the reg 87 octane.
There were lines all day the cashier said and they had a gentleman helping direct traffic at the pumps. The grocery stores were not any busier than usual and Wal-Mart was kind of slow when we were there Sunday.
If I had any money, I'd surely not have it in ANY bank. I know of several people who have withdrawn their 401K's completely.

Shelly

I'm in central North Carolina.


----------



## ACountryMomma (Aug 10, 2008)

Yesterday I bought gas in a small town for $3.69 - this is ten cents less than it was in the same town a week ago. It was only myself and one other vehicle at 6 pumps.

The grocer was no busier than normal. There was plenty of bread and milk but not a lot of bargains to be found.

On the other hand - if you can find enough hay to get through the winter you are breathing a big sigh of relief. There is not a lot to go around with our super wet summer and people from out West and the SE paying high dollar to haul it out from here.

CountryMomma


----------



## ACountryMomma (Aug 10, 2008)

shellycoley said:


> Only ONE gas station in town had gas yesterday, and only the reg 87 octane.
> There were lines all day the cashier said and they had a gentleman helping direct traffic at the pumps.
> Shelly


 What part of the country are you in?


----------



## CarolynRenee (Jan 30, 2008)

In the Ozarks....No gas runs, no bank runs here. The last kind'a gas run we had here was when the last hurricane "threatened", and it really wasn't that bad, just longer lines than normal.

Grocery & Wal-Mart seems to be about normal. We're in a semi-rural area / retirement are (major city less than 15K) though, so maybe that has something to do with it?


----------



## FL.Boy (Dec 17, 2007)

We were out of diesel and off road diesel for a week, but they got some in now. Wal-mart is very slow here i work in the D.C and we have not got a 36 hour week in about 3 months.


----------



## Callieslamb (Feb 27, 2007)

No visible differences here. I was at the bank- no runs. At the gas station - no empty pumps. At WM- way more people that I would like, but I like to shop alone. 

I have to wonder what is going on under the surface though. There is lots of manufacturing here. I wonder how they are being hit.


----------



## unregistered29228 (Jan 9, 2008)

No gas here in NC...there was one station in town that had gas yesterday but the line was a mile long and they were waving people away like they were running out. We siphoned the gas from my car into hubby's last night and he's taking the kids to and from school on his way to work. He's also got a short grocery list for milk, fruit, etc to bring home with him tonight. They keep saying we'll get our gas back sometimes this week, but people are getting panicky. I reminded hubby that I can stay home with the kids until this is all over, and he can work from home for a day or two if necessary. We have everything we need to stay here and avoid the lines and stampeding sheep. I might have even said "I told you so" about all the food I've stocked. :nana:


----------



## Crickandkit (Oct 23, 2007)

You guys are scaring the [email protected] out of me:Bawling:


----------



## booklover (Jan 22, 2007)

shellycoley said:


> I know of several people who have withdrawn their 401K's completely.


That's interesting. I've never heard of being able to withdraw out of a 401(k) unless you meet extremely stringent sets of hardship criteria. Loans, yes, but not withdrawing until you either leave the company or turn 59.5 years old. Are you sure you don't mean IRAs?

OP - everything is business as usual in Indiana. Just got back from the store and it was a ghost town. Plenty of gas... 3.43 for regular unleaded.


----------



## mnn2501 (Apr 2, 2008)

shellycoley said:


> I know of several people who have withdrawn their 401K's completely.
> .


 Unless they pulled it out more than 6 months ago, that was a very foolish move to make. Yes 401k's value is down right now, which means its time to invest more --this is how it works: buy low - sell high.


----------



## NickieL (Jun 15, 2007)

mnn2501 said:


> Unless they pulled it out more than 6 months ago, that was a very foolish move to make. Yes 401k's value is down right now, which means its time to invest more --this is how it works: buy low - sell high.


I was just telling my co-workers that and they thought it was a dumb idea good thing I don't listen to them much.


----------



## HTWannabee (Jan 19, 2007)

Oh my goodness! No runs or shortages up here but in the People's Republic of Massachusetts I suspect that most folks would wait for it all to be delivered anyway! Keep us posted. By brother is in GA, I'll give him a call later.


----------



## chickenista (Mar 24, 2007)

No gas here either, but we are getting used to it! I haven't even bothered to look for any gas since last week. I should not have to look until tomorrow or so. I just don't go anywhere... fine with me!
I haven't noticed anything unusual except maybe an emptier than normal grocery store parking lot yesterday as I went by to take DS to school. Don't know about today.


----------



## Guest (Sep 30, 2008)

In the Gainesville, FL area I have not seen any gas or diesel shortages at all, but most of peninsular Florida's fuel comes in via Tampa or Jacksonville by barge. Gas prices are down about a dime this week. Low is now around $3.62 a gallon.

Amongst the people I know who pay attention to the news there is a lot of fear and uncertainty, but this has not yet translated into material actions that I've seen thus far.

Amongst the people I know who do not pay attention to the news everything is as normal as it ever has been.

.....Alan.


----------



## JGex (Dec 27, 2005)

We aren't having the problems ATL is having with shortages. I have not had to look too hard to find diesel in the Athens/Gainesville area.

I helped direct traffic at the Hoschton Fall Festival this past weekend, and if the traffic were any indicator, seems folks up here are doing ok.


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

mnn2501 said:


> Unless they pulled it out more than 6 months ago, that was a very foolish move to make. Yes 401k's value is down right now, which means its time to invest more --this is how it works: buy low - sell high.


Yep! That's why we just put more money in our IRA's. I even put mine is the "stock high" fund (DH only has one fund in his IRA - so no choice) so I could get the most bang for my buck. OK, I didn't put tons of $ in, but what we could comfortable afford. I should see a nice return on it in 25-30 yrs.

No shortage here in Hungary, other then the usually ones. We don't have near the selection of foods that are available in the US or even other "more western" European countries.


----------



## CarolynRenee (Jan 30, 2008)

We took out the $$ in our 401(k) almost a year & a half ago. Had to pay the penalty (thanks feds, what a rip) plus insane taxes on it, but I still feel 110% better about it, especially NOW.


----------



## Deena in GA (May 11, 2002)

Here in west central GA, at least in our county, there were quite a few gas stations yesterday who were either totally out or out of certain grades. In fact, the station closest to us was out of regular gas when we stopped so we went ahead and put in mid-grade because we'd already passed other stations on our way home who were completely out. Later, when we left again, they were out of the mid-grade. Still later, on our way home they had run out of the last grade. Oh, and we paid just over $4 for gas. 

Went to the bank yesterday (Wachovia) and they were having a mini-run. Every drivethru lane was open and had several cars in it and inside had a line the whole time I was in there. Most people were very quiet, but one gentleman was fussing about trying to get his 401K out and the company wouldn't let him.

We went to the least busy Walmart in Columbus and going in every buggy we passed was full. I've never seen that at that particular location. Inside it wasn't as busy as the other Walmarts normally are, but for this one, it was quite busy.


----------



## claytonpiano (Feb 3, 2005)

Gas out here in Central NC as well. Exxon seems to have plenty, but not regular. Interesting visit to Costco this weekend. We weren't the only ones buying big bags of sugar, rice and pintos. When I bought beans for 80 cents a pound at Ingles last week, the clerk said, "so you are stocking up too." I mumbled something about this being too good of a sale to pass up, but said, yes, I'm filling my pantry.

Interesting the mood at church on Sunday. My Sunday School teacher is a former VP at Wachovia. His retirement went up in smoke yesterday. He is really a great man and is taking it in stride. Better than I would have.


----------



## wendle (Feb 22, 2006)

Not much difference here. Produce is staying up, and has been climbing for a while. Gas is down and no shortages that I know of. I just filled up in Iowa for 3.39 a gallon Sunday. 
Hay is a little higher this year, but I haven't had any trouble finding any. It helps that I buy from the same person and have it bought in advance. Even though everything else is up, I have yet to see sheep and goat prices go up at sales.


----------



## chris30523 (Jun 11, 2005)

Reading these posts sounds like NE GA and NC seem to being hit the worst with the "gas shortage".The "Atlanta Journal Constitution" Is to blame for the run on the banks as they posted the list of the banks in the worst shape.People are reactive and they panicked not thinking they were making the problem worse. Will be interesting to see where it goes from here.


----------



## two_barking_dogs (Sep 17, 2002)

North of Atlanta I drove by 6 stations on my way to work this morning, 06:30, 5 of the stations were out of gas and the 1 which had gas, QT, only had regular @ $3.97. Every pump had a car but there were only a few other folks waiting. 

At lunch I drove by my bank, Wachovia, and the parking lot was full and there was a line at the drive thru. Drive thru line was somewhat normal but parking lot seemed fuller then normal.


----------



## Aintlifegrand (Jun 3, 2005)

From what I am hearing.. this gas shortage in the southeast should last until mid October... ya'll hang in there... and we all need to learn from this...so teach us all you can about what you are doing.

As for pulling money out of retirement accounts/investment accounts..._ do not do this_. The time for that was this time last year... now you have to sit tight. You will take a huge loss, not to mention taxes and penalites...I left the market October 07 when it was at it's highest... and as a matter of fact.. I am thinking soon will be time to re-enter...so hold on investments for now


----------



## kmam10 (Aug 5, 2007)

West Central Florida - no problems with gas here. It is going down.

Keep in mind that if you pull out retirement funds, put some aside for the taxes PLUS a 10% penalty if you are not 59 1/2 or older. I doubt that the IRS will be going away any time soon.


----------



## OrganicCat (Sep 23, 2008)

No problems with gas or bank runs near St. Louis. Most banks here are too small to fail ironically. Their purchases are mostly credit unions and banks that have made mostly good mortgages. The bad banks ran out of town pretty fast. Gas is still reasonably priced for the area ($3.XX).


----------



## Kmac15 (May 19, 2007)

Here in SC, near the Augusta GA border. 
1/5-1/2 of stations are out of gas, depending on the day.
We have started looking for an open station at 3/4 of a tank.
Local news tells us that we can expect the shortages can continue for another couple of weeks.


----------



## Jaclynne (May 14, 2002)

Our gas prices are inching downward daily. We paid 3.49 this week. Something fishy about these shortages. 

Halo


----------



## JGex (Dec 27, 2005)

Aintlifegrand said:


> .. and we all need to learn from this...so teach us all you can about what you are doing.


What's to learn? 

Just cut your consumption and hope it doesn't go on for a longer period of time is about all you can do unless you plan on manufacturing your own.


----------



## halfpint (Jan 24, 2005)

No problems here in my part of Alabama, unless you want premium gas. We have had no problems getting either diesel or gas - but prices vary about 40 cents per gallon depending on what part of town. Son is in the North Georgia mountains, and he said in his town there have only been a few of the stations close for a day or two. He said that tourism is expected to be way down in the area - with the problems with gas, economy and such - and October is usually one of the biggest tourism months there.

Son is in college in business - this a great learning experience and he said his professors are using the current situation for much of the teaching. 

Haven't been to the store or bank in about two weeks, so don't know if there are any lines, but haven't heard about any. 

Dawn


----------



## 4sam (Jun 8, 2006)

Still have gas in Northern Wisconsin but seems that everything in the stores has gone up drastically.


----------



## mnn2501 (Apr 2, 2008)

No gas problems here in Dallas, price keeps dropping.
From what I am hearing its affecting Atlanta and surrounding area and has more to do with fuel additive requirments than anything else.


----------



## JGex (Dec 27, 2005)

4sam said:


> Still have gas in Northern Wisconsin but seems that everything in the stores has gone up drastically.


Yes.... no more small, barely noticeable increases. Now when things go up it's in .10 to .75 increments it seems.


----------



## jasper (Aug 28, 2006)

for those of you that live in the charlotte, nc area as i do, the service station near the university has finally got some fuel - regular grade only. 3.99 and no limit. that is the best deal i have seen in over a week. it is one of those sam's mart places

there is another station across the street that was also pumping fuel.

i suggest that you go while the kids are in school and between "drive time" hours. i was able to pull up to the pump and gone within a few minutes.

sorry for hijacking the thread, just wanted to pass it along to those in need.


----------



## jlxian (Feb 14, 2005)

No gas shortages here in SW Missouri. The price has been creeping downward for a couple of weeks --- paid $3.15/gal at noon today for 87 octane. I had half a tank in the car, but I figured it was POSSIBLE it would go down again, but more likely to go up. So I filled up. 

I agree there is something fishy about the shortages in the SE when you combine it with the falling prices in our area.


----------



## seedspreader (Oct 18, 2004)

Around here the AHTP.


----------



## fretti (Jun 30, 2007)

No problems here in the PNW that I know of as of today.



chris30523 said:


> The "Atlanta Journal Constitution" Is to blame for the run on the banks as they posted the list of the banks in the worst shape.


I don't get this. You are shooting the messenger?  

Doesn't it make more sense to blame the bank for creating the mess? Would people in that area rather not know that there is a problem? Isn't it the duty of the newpaper to report NEWS - such as which banks are having trouble so people can make informed decisions?

Sorry. This whole line of thinking is beyond me.


----------



## unregistered29228 (Jan 9, 2008)

jasper said:


> for those of you that live in the charlotte, nc area as i do, the service station near the university has finally got some fuel - regular grade only. 3.99 and no limit. that is the best deal i have seen in over a week. it is one of those sam's mart places
> 
> there is another station across the street that was also pumping fuel.
> 
> ...


Thanks Jasper....my hubby was able to get some gas at a shell station on 74, South of Charlotte this morning. But by this afternoon they were out, of course. And no other station he drove past had gas. A local told me that the BPs around here have been getting small shipments because the gas comes from South America and not through the pipeline, but I don't know if that's true or not.


----------



## JGex (Dec 27, 2005)

fretti said:


> No problems here in the PNW that I know of as of today.
> 
> 
> I don't get this. You are shooting the messenger?
> ...


Liken it to yelling "FIRE" in a crowded theater. And that is against the law.


----------



## Guest (Sep 30, 2008)

News story from today about the shortage:

http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/26948453/

NBC Nightly News sure had a good video on TV a few minutes ago about the shortage, and explained it in a way that really makes sense. I'm trying to find the video online. If I find it, I'll post it.


----------



## fretti (Jun 30, 2007)

JGex said:


> Liken it to yelling "FIRE" in a crowded theater. And that is against the law.


Not true. 

The newspapers are expressly granted the right of free speech by the first amendment. When Holmes wrote of yelling fire in a theater, he was writing that FALSELY yelling fire is illegal. In this case, even if weren't free speech, the newspaper wrote facts. That's their duty.

"Falsely shouting "Fire!" in a crowded theater, i.e. shouting "Fire!" when one believes there to be no fire in order to cause panic, was interpreted not to be protected by the First Amendment."

The test was then modified:

"Schenck was later limited by Brandenburg v. Ohio, which ruled that speech could only be banned when it was directed to and likely to *incite imminent lawless action *(e.g. a riot), the test which remains until this day."

Pulling money out of an account is not illegal.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shouting_fire_in_a_crowded_theater

I've never ever disagreed with the great JGex before. :duel:


----------



## Lindafisk (Nov 17, 2004)

We are having gas shortages in the Mckinney area. Last week when dh needed gas he had to go to four stations to find ANY gas and then he had to get a higher grade than he usually gets. I had read a really good article on it that explained about stations only getting partial tanker loads now instead of full loads but I can't locate the article anymore. Bummer, I knew I should have saved it! Here is another from last week..... http://tinyurl.com/3tbdkd

Not many good deals at the stores anymore and the Kroger ad has actually shrunk- they took out a whole page! I thought at first it was a mistake but it has been a couple of weeks now with the smaller size ad so I guess it's here to stay.


----------



## chris30523 (Jun 11, 2005)

fretti said:


> No problems here in the PNW that I know of as of today.
> 
> 
> I don't get this. You are shooting the messenger?
> ...


You have to understand they didn't give a list of banks going under.They gave a list of banks that COULD if things didn't straighten up(more loans than deposits on hand) so if there was say a run on the bank they might be in trouble.You have alot of people who don't understand their deposits are insured and panic and draw out loads of money which causes a bank that may or may not have failed to be in trouble.Ours is not a large chain bank .It is a small home town bank that holds the deposits of alot of farmers and country people. These "decisions" were not informed they were panic driven.
You are right in that it is not the News papers fault My comment was wrong. I am sure their article was not intended to create runs on the bank.Who could have known that simple country folk with their life savings in one small bank would react like thatNews papers never run articles for sensationalism only to report the facts.


----------



## wendle (Feb 22, 2006)

seedspreader said:


> Around here the AHTP.


Nice article, and those apples look yummy. My daughter and I just picked up a bushel of apples at a roadside stand. Makes me wish we had an apple tree. They are so much better and fresher than the ones in the store.


----------



## fretti (Jun 30, 2007)

chris30523 said:


> I am sure their article was not intended to create runs on the bank.Who could have known that simple country folk with their life savings in one small bank would react like thatNews papers never run articles for sensationalism only to report the facts.


Was what they wrote false? My guess is that it was written to be informative so the reader could make up their own mind. Would you rather not know this information? 

There have been runs on banks for quite a while now, sans the long lines. The runs have been via the internet. That's what finally brought down WaMu after their poor performance.


----------



## calliemoonbeam (Aug 7, 2007)

No gas shortages here. The price did jump 65 cents a gallon right after the hurricane, but has come back down now. It didn't seem to affect anyone's driving, still just as many cars on the road. No bank problems here yet either, knock on wood.

I have noticed Walmart's shelves are getting emptier and emptier. There were several things on my list that they've been out of for over a month now, with no knowledge of when they might restock. We were there Friday evening, and the place was packed. I noticed the baskets were full of the usual junk food and frivolous items, no one seems to be worried or stocking up but me, lol. 

I shop at a local chain for all my meats because they're great quality and cheaper than anywhere else in town. This time, I noticed almost all the meats were at least a dollar a pound higher than they were a month ago, and there were no good sales whereas there are usually quite a few. Don't know if that's temporary or just a sign of what's to come. I was planning to buy quite a bit, but put it off and will try again in a couple of weeks. 

My daughter-in-law and I did go out to dinner last night to Chimi's (Mexican restaurant, not sure if it's national or just local). Anyway, several months ago when we were there we had to wait 20 minutes for a table. Last night, there were only six tables of customers the whole time we were there, at prime dinner time, and no one else came in after us by the time we left. Our waitress said it's been getting slower and slower the past few months and almost dead the past three weeks. She looked really worried. I always tip well for good service, but last night I left a little more than usual.


----------



## jasper (Aug 28, 2006)

locally the grocery store specials come out in wednesday mornings paper. as usual i perused my local grocer to see what BOGO items i would add to my preps this week. there were none.

yes there was ice cream and pizza, but nothing for long term healthy storage. 

i will pick up a few cranberry juice specials and the laundry detergent on sale, but no BOGOs to be had.


----------



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

Here in East Central Kansas, gas prices are dropping. There are no lines.


----------



## Mutti (Sep 7, 2002)

Gas still flowing freely in MO...last tank was $3.19 and heard it $2.99 in KC...sure hope that trickles down here! My understanding is the shortage in the EAst is caused by the pipeline that only goes 5 miles an hour; also when the hurricanes hit in Texas they had the smallest reserve of gas they'd ever had on hand. At least this is what NBC has to say in story last nite. Of course, Uncle Sam is more concerned about helping the fat cats then keeping the taxpayers on the road able to go to work. Typical. DEE


----------



## Jaclynne (May 14, 2002)

Gas price are continuing to drop here in NE Tex, we are at $3.41 now, and dh reported that Rockwall was selling gas at $3.35 this morning.

Rockwall is awfully close to McKinney, why is their gas price dropping and McKinney has shortages?

Halo


----------



## SteveD(TX) (May 14, 2002)

HaloHead said:


> Gas price are continuing to drop here in NE Tex, we are at $3.41 now, and dh reported that Rockwall was selling gas at $3.35 this morning.
> 
> Rockwall is awfully close to McKinney, why is their gas price dropping and McKinney has shortages?
> 
> Halo



Must be at Walmart; they're usually the cheapest in Rockwall. Funny, the one in Rowlett (next to Rockwall) will be 10 cents higher. Mesquite is low too. I filled up there on Tuesday for $3.38.

No lines anywhere in Rockwall County or northeastern Dallas County that I've seen.


----------



## Alice Kramden (Mar 26, 2008)

Some stations are still out of gasoline, and its going to be interesting to see what kind of crowds come in for the race. Already have been seeing the huge motorhomes and travel trailers. Will they be able to get here and go back home?

One Citgo station has been closed down since all this started. They aren't even trying to sell soda and beer and chips. Closed and locked. My regular Chevron station was out for a week or so, but I didn't need any gasoline, so was ok. They are back now with regular only, at $3.89, no lines. Folks here are still driving like gas was a dollar a gallon, beats the heck out of me.

Read last night that Colonial Pipeline is back at 100 percent capacity, and that within a week to ten days, Atlanta and points east will have gasoline. It is slow moving in the pipeline, 3 to 5 mph, and will take several days to pump from Houston/Gulf Coast to points east. 

Hay. I've seen several huge 40-50 foot trailers going by loaded to the gills with rolls. Every field is being worked and some beautiful hay is being gotten up. My neighbor had a great big shed, probably as big as my house, filled to the rafters with rolls. The cows are fat and healthy looking. 

Grocery store. High prices on everything as usual. Not many shoppers in the store, at the time I'm in there, as usual. I go in the mornings, and I believe it picks up late in the day as folks get off work. Use my coupons, look for clearance items, comparison shop, as usual. Stores here are putting coupons in the paper for $5 off your purchase of $20 to $25 to $35 (depending on which store) to encourage shoppers. 

Have not yet been to Walmart, but usually here on race week they are covered up. Need to go before the weekend and get a few things, as they will be sold out by Monday. They are slow to restock, and this may be because they wait until they have enough of something to justify putting it on a truck, or the manufacturer may be slow getting it out to WM's distribution centers or something. I know the produce manager at my grocery store said there was plenty of produce to be brought East from California and points west, but the cost to the truckers had doubled, and none of them wanted to haul it. (Went from $3000. a truck load to $7000.) That's why the quality is suffering. 

Restaurants. Just what I've seen, it looks a little lighter than normal. Went to Cracker Barrel the other day for lunch. Was stunned by the small amount of food on the plate. One spoonful of mashed potatoes, one spoonful of roast beef, and one spoonful of turnip greens. Lots of empty space around the plate! If its going to be like that, I'll stay away. 

The Christmas shopping season is about here, and will be crucial to many, many small businesses. If they don't get a lot of business this season, they will fold and close up early next year, some will go bankrupt. If the consumer has no money to spend, the ripples will start to spread and affect more and more stores, restaurants and businesses. 

Stressful times, indeed.


----------



## Beaners (Feb 23, 2005)

Alice Kramden said:


> Read last night that Colonial Pipeline is back at 100 percent capacity, and that within a week to ten days, Atlanta and points east will have gasoline. It is slow moving in the pipeline, 3 to 5 mph, and will take several days to pump from Houston/Gulf Coast to points east.


It's interesting that you are hearing that. My mother lives just outside of Atlanta, and when I talked to her today she said they are telling people it will be the beginning of November before they have gas.

Kayleigh


----------



## Alice Kramden (Mar 26, 2008)

http://www.wsbtv.com/news/17590218/detail.html

Maybe it won't be too much longer.


----------



## unregistered29228 (Jan 9, 2008)

Hubby found gas at a Shell station outside Charlotte, but the Texaco, Mobil, etc were still out. He heard the mayor on the phone saying it will be two more weeks before we get a steady supply.....

I picked up the youngest kid from school on the Quad today, since I could cut through several fields and not get on the road. He thought it was great fun, but I am not moving my car until I know I can get some gas. And I'll wait until there's not a 45 minute line. There's nowhere I need to go that badly.


----------



## Jaclynne (May 14, 2002)

SteveD(TX) said:


> Must be at Walmart; they're usually the cheapest in Rockwall. Funny, the one in Rowlett (next to Rockwall) will be 10 cents higher. Mesquite is low too. I filled up there on Tuesday for $3.38.
> 
> No lines anywhere in Rockwall County or northeastern Dallas County that I've seen.


Yes, it was WalMart. We keep a gift card just for dh to purchase gas on his way to work weekly. It is always cheaper in Rockwall than here.


----------



## chris30523 (Jun 11, 2005)

******* said:


> It's interesting that you are hearing that. My mother lives just outside of Atlanta, and when I talked to her today she said they are telling people it will be the beginning of November before they have gas.
> 
> Kayleigh


They said the flow should increase but it will be Nov.Before they are able to catch up to demand. Any station around here that gets gas is back out in a couple of hours. My son said he had to wait in line for an hour.We use diesel in our truck so we don't drive. We have still been using the tractors to get up hay and such and will have to use some fuel to move hay here in a day or two.I have seen lots of cars that pushed it to the limit and ran out on the side of the road.


----------



## Clementine (Dec 21, 2006)

We are in Upstate SC. Our local stations are all running out of gas. Went to 6 stations Sun. night (with the low fuel light on) before we found one with gas. We paid $4.05 per gallon. Some of our local stores got in shipments yesterday, but people are panicky, so were lined up out into the road waiting. Many of those places are out again today. People aren't just filling up their tanks, but every gas can they can find.


----------



## travlnusa (Dec 12, 2004)

Our gas prices keeping ticking down each week.

I have also increased my 401K as much as I can. There is a Blue lite special on the markets right now.


----------



## ACountryMomma (Aug 10, 2008)

Filled up today for 3.49. Later I heard that in Burlington IA the price is 3.19. Again - no lines & grocery is not more busy than usual.


----------



## chickenista (Mar 24, 2007)

Woohoo! I was able to put $25 in my tank yesterday with no waiting and at $3.69!!!

that sure was nice!!


----------



## Beaners (Feb 23, 2005)

travlnusa said:


> Our gas prices keeping ticking down each week.
> 
> I have also increased my 401K as much as I can. There is a Blue lite special on the markets right now.


I don't know about that. At this point I wouldn't pull any of my money out of the market, but as these banks are going under shareholders are getting nothing. If you have control over your 401K and can select only companies that have very solid backgrounds and are likely to do well even in an economic crisis, that may be alright. If you don't, then there is a chance that something you buy on "special" today may be worth $0.00 in a couple months. Banks are only the beginning here.

It seems like right now you might be able to make money daytrading here and there but buying anything and everything for the long haul would not be a good investment strategy.

Kayleigh


----------



## Scrub (Oct 4, 2007)

We have friends here in Eastern NC that are partners in a large chain of convenience stores, and they say it is a logistics and transportation issue rather than a true shortage of fuel. We just have to wait for deliveries to get the inventories at the stations back up.


----------



## jlxian (Feb 14, 2005)

Mutti said:


> Gas still flowing freely in MO...last tank was $3.19 and heard it $2.99 in KC...sure hope that trickles down here! My understanding is the shortage in the EAst is caused by the pipeline that only goes 5 miles an hour; also when the hurricanes hit in Texas they had the smallest reserve of gas they'd ever had on hand. At least this is what NBC has to say in story last nite. Of course, Uncle Sam is more concerned about helping the fat cats then keeping the taxpayers on the road able to go to work. Typical. DEE


Gas fell AGAIN this week, now $3.08 in SW Missouri.


----------



## TNmountaingirl (Oct 1, 2008)

I am in Southeast TN, and our county went dry Sunday. Many stations have regular unleaded again, but it is hit and miss. Most stations are also limiting how much you can get. The price jumped 10 cents over the weekend, so gas is priced in the $3.80s.


----------



## Jaclynne (May 14, 2002)

Someone here said the 'shortages' were explained away as a problem with transportation and logistics. 

I don't understand this argument. My dh is a truck driver, he has been going into Houston area since 3 days after Ike. So it doesn't seem like transportation is an issue. Are there roads closed between here and NC?

And what are they calling logistics? Isn't that another term for transporting goods?

If they were blaming manufacturing capacity, I'd be slightly more convinced the 'shortages' are real, but even then I thought everyone was back up and running. I'd expect it to take a few days to catch up with lost inventory from time down.

Why did north Texas have plenty gas until this week? Why are prices dropping in some areas and rising in others?

This feels rigged to me.

Halo


----------



## Guest (Oct 3, 2008)

HaloHead said:


> Someone here said the 'shortages' were explained away as a problem with transportation and logistics.
> 
> I don't understand this argument. My dh is a truck driver, he has been going into Houston area since 3 days after Ike. So it doesn't seem like transportation is an issue. Are there roads closed between here and NC?
> 
> ...


They keep saying on the news that the supply was lower than usual before Ike hit, and they the pipeline that carries gas to the affected areas moves less than 5mph.


----------



## Narshalla (Sep 11, 2008)

HaloHead said:


> Someone here said the 'shortages' were explained away as a problem with transportation and logistics.
> 
> I don't understand this argument. My dh is a truck driver, he has been going into Houston area since 3 days after Ike. So it doesn't seem like transportation is an issue. Are there roads closed between here and NC?
> 
> ...


Idiots panic. Now that those who didn't prep see that something bad really can happen, they are buying everything in sight.

Stores are selling out because if they have something, people will buy it, regardless of weather they _need_ that product. Stupid people are buying, even using cc to buy things they have no use for, just because buying something, _anything_, makes them feel better.

What can you make from 37 cans of cream of mushroom soup, 5 cans of garlic-flavored sauerkraut, 22 cans of creamed corn, and a case of powered potatoes? _I don't want to know_, but it makes them feel better to _have_ the stuff, even if they don't know how to _use_ it.


----------



## JGex (Dec 27, 2005)

Narshalla said:


> Idiots panic. Now that those who didn't prep see that something bad really can happen, they are buying everything in sight.
> 
> Stores are selling out because if they have something, people will buy it, regardless of weather they _need_ that product. Stupid people are buying, even using cc to buy things they have no use for, just because buying something, _anything_, makes them feel better.
> 
> What can you make from 37 cans of cream of mushroom soup, 5 cans of garlic-flavored sauerkraut, 22 cans of creamed corn, and a case of powered potatoes? _I don't want to know_, but it makes them feel better to _have_ the stuff, even if they don't know how to _use_ it.


Well, making light of others' panic isn't really productive.

Gas has been availabler here , but they are limiting to 10 gallons per purchase. A lot of the pumps are dry, i.e. , bags over the handle. It's getting worse, not better here.


----------



## texican (Oct 4, 2003)

Gas and diesel keep dropping... No runs on the bank (except me, and I didn't have to stand in line )

Two barrels of diesel on hand. Third barrel in two weeks. Five barrels on hand and I feel I can weather a six month storm.

Course, EVIL Stan D) has given me a few fitful midnight wakings, with the idea of my credit card dying long before tshtf... one of my 'master plans' is to maxx it out, the day before everything falls apart...

I'm better prepped this week than I was a month ago.


----------



## Guest (Oct 4, 2008)

JGex said:


> Gas has been *availabler* here


Is that a new word?

J/K


----------



## Jerngen (May 22, 2006)

Gas went down to $3.78 here (always higher then you southners) but there have been no lines and no shortages. 

Went grocery shopping and DID notice some basic items were completly out (pure cane sugar, flour, and lemons...... but we usually don't shop on Friday afternoons so that could of been normal...... and we didn't have much we needed to buy). Plenty of processed foods <yuck>


----------



## chris30523 (Jun 11, 2005)

We actually had a couple of stations in town with gas and no lines today.We are in a high tourist area especially in the fall and traffic was pretty heavy too.I was suprised at the number of people in town and on the roads. Have seen lots of huge campers. I wouldn't take the chance of getting 10miles to the gallon and not being able to find gas but its not me.
We are not driving as much but it is time to cut and bale hay.We found off road diesel yesterday for 4.11 a gallon.That keeps up and hay will be expensive.


----------



## MELOC (Sep 26, 2005)

actually, cream of mushroom soup is a good companion for the venison i canned. add the soup to the meat, half a can of water, add the veggie of choice and bake until the veggies are tender. 

kraut is a good thing to eat all through flu season as it is said to help ward off the flu.


----------



## Beaners (Feb 23, 2005)

MELOC said:


> kraut is a good thing to eat all through flu season as it is said to help ward off the flu.


That is because if you eat enough of it no one will want to be in the same room as you. Large amounts of beans have the same effect.

Kayleigh


----------



## jtmcclain (Sep 24, 2008)

booklover said:


> That's interesting. I've never heard of being able to withdraw out of a 401(k) unless you meet extremely stringent sets of hardship criteria. Loans, yes, but not withdrawing until you either leave the company or turn 59.5 years old. Are you sure you don't mean IRAs?


If you want a hardship withdrawal, just google a land contract form off the internet and make up some fake property and have your buddy sign the agreement. Send it in and it's as simple as that. Most 401K's let you buy a primary residence and use that as a hardship withdrawal.


----------



## Beaners (Feb 23, 2005)

I'd think twice before following that advice. Sounds like a very easy way to get that money taken away from you.

Kayleigh


----------



## Ann-NWIowa (Sep 28, 2002)

Our local news people explained that fuel shortages in certain areas due to Ike would not affect our area because our fuel comes from sources other than those affected by Ike. I think logistics is the issue. Distribution is set up for each area and if that distribution is interruped you will have shortages while neighboring states on a different distribution line would be fine. Prices continue slowly dropping here too.

I haven't noticed anyone that appears to be stocking up or noticed any empty shelves. Of course, I'm not a shopper. I go into store about every third week with my trusty list -- in -- grab -- out. (Well I do stop long enough to pay!)


----------



## MELOC (Sep 26, 2005)

my sister is a waitress and she noticed a young couple being treated by another tonight. my sister was almost in tears when she repeated what the young couple said. the couple said they made just a few dollars too much to qualify for any social aid and they said they didn't have any food at all in their house. they had food for their baby, but they had none for themselves. they said they would go hungry so that the baby could eat.


----------



## Ann-NWIowa (Sep 28, 2002)

I have become a cynic. People tell me they don't have money to buy food but will not consider canceling cable or getting rid of cell phones. They will make a car payment or even a credit card payment before buying food. A friend complains of no money but buys cigarettes and coffee. People pay for luxuries instead of necessities. Values are skewed. That's not to say some people don't have food for valid reasons, but quite often it is the result of bad choices.


----------



## cindy71 (Jul 7, 2008)

chris30523 said:


> We actually had a couple of stations in town with gas and no lines today.We are in a high tourist area especially in the fall and traffic was pretty heavy too.I was suprised at the number of people in town and on the roads. Have seen lots of huge campers. I wouldn't take the chance of getting 10miles to the gallon and not being able to find gas but its not me.
> We are not driving as much but it is time to cut and bale hay.We found off road diesel yesterday for 4.11 a gallon.That keeps up and hay will be expensive.


All those campers you see are going to the RACE........TALLADEGA.......:banana02:


----------



## shellycoley (Mar 6, 2003)

Still gas stations are out of gas. They may have had it at some point in the week and I missed it, but yesterday I say several with bags on the pumps.
We actually had a really good week at the store this week. People were buying overalls and carpneter jeans five and six pair at a time. We are hoping that people will be giving boots and coats instead of cell phones and Ipods for Christmas.
As for the people empting the 401ks. We emptied DH's when we bought our house last year (reckon I can get bailed out?) Another guy I know whose a real doom and gloomer emptied his out and bought silver coins last year. And a few folks our ages 401ks were cashed out (we all paid out the ass in taxes and penalties) Except for the doom and gloomer we're all in our thirties so its not like the accounts were huge.


----------



## Jaclynne (May 14, 2002)

Gas prices had dropped yesterday to $3.35 in our little town, that's less than pre-hurricane prices. Dh reported prices had dropped to $3.31 in the next county west. No shortages here.


----------



## texican (Oct 4, 2003)

Ann-NWIowa said:


> I have become a cynic. People tell me they don't have money to buy food but will not consider canceling cable or getting rid of cell phones. They will make a car payment or even a credit card payment before buying food. A friend complains of no money but buys cigarettes and coffee. People pay for luxuries instead of necessities. Values are skewed. That's not to say some people don't have food for valid reasons, but quite often it is the result of bad choices.


True.

And if they're truly hungry, they'll find lots of food, usually 'behind' the fast food places. 

Get more work. If there's no work, Move. Cut expenses or increase income.

If the safety net wasn't there, I wonder if folks would willingly get theirselves into such messes.


----------



## Narshalla (Sep 11, 2008)

MELOC said:


> actually, cream of mushroom soup is a good companion for the venison i canned. add the soup to the meat, half a can of water, add the veggie of choice and bake until the veggies are tender.
> 
> kraut is a good thing to eat all through flu season as it is said to help ward off the flu.


Well, since I gave you the idea, are you going to invite me to dinner?


----------



## Narshalla (Sep 11, 2008)

texican said:


> True.
> 
> And if they're truly hungry, they'll find lots of food, usually 'behind' the fast food places.
> 
> ...


If they _had to_ think ahead, many wouldn't eat.

Oh, yeah, and with food prices still going up, the gov't will probably vote to pay people not to farm this year. Again. If they haven't already.


----------



## Graystone (May 1, 2008)

Here on the NC coast gasoline is still available. We had short lines at a few stations once this summer. I've heard other parts of NC are experiencing shortages with fuel. I lived through the Arab oil embargo from the 70âs, what a pain in the behind that was.

The banks here appear sound. Wachovia has a couple of branches and their doors were still open last Friday.

People are still coming here to vacation. My son works for a rental company and he said the rental summer started out slow but improved towards the end although just about everyone who is renting wants a discount on the rental rate and they are getting it.

What has me really concerned is the glut of houses for sale here.


----------

